# SW quali Kote



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

What do you think about Quali Kote by Sherwin Williams? I'm looking for a cheap paint for projects that aren't high end. SW rep told me it is the same stuff as BM spec. I get Quali Kote for $25 a gallon here in Ontario Canada. I would love to use promar 200 but it's $30 per gallon. It would be nice to have a decent paint at $20 gallon. 

I called Dulux paint to see if they would beat SW prices and they said they could sell me there Ultra product for less the $25.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Westview said:


> What do you think about Quali Kote by Sherwin Williams? I'm looking for a cheap paint for projects that aren't high end. SW rep told me it is the same stuff as BM spec. I get Quali Kote for $25 a gallon here in Ontario Canada. I would love to use promar 200 but it's $30 per gallon. It would be nice to have a decent paint at $20 gallon.
> 
> I called Dulux paint to see if they would beat SW prices and they said they could sell me there Ultra product for less the $25.


Sw is phuckin you royaly...use the dulux


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Westview said:


> What do you think about Quali Kote by Sherwin Williams? I'm looking for a cheap paint for projects that aren't high end. SW rep told me it is the same stuff as BM spec. I get Quali Kote for $25 a gallon here in Ontario Canada. I would love to use promar 200 but it's $30 per gallon. It would be nice to have a decent paint at $20 gallon.
> 
> I called Dulux paint to see if they would beat SW prices and they said they could sell me there Ultra product for less the $25.


Qualikote is coloured water. If you care about mess from splatter, efficiency and good coverage, you can get your customers to pay for better paint. I think even spec is better than qkote. Don't know about ultra. I've used promar with success but Im shopping around. Prices at sw keep going up but that's another thread.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I'm going to give delux a try.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

that is a crappy price for qualikote, should be under $20.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I really like Ouali Kote in Matte Enamel. IMO it works as well as anything if not better for what else I can get for under $22. After 2 coats it seems just as good as Regal Matte after 2 coats. It washes or wipes off pretty well. 

The flat is OK for ceilings but I don't see a reason to buy it as Master Hide is cheaper and a deader flat. 

For Semi I also like the Quali Kote but it will require 2 coats to make it perfect. The semi spreads nice and also levels quite well. The semi is not real shiny and looks more like a glossy eggshell after it's dry. 

I only had 1 issue with it where it was like water. That was with a gold color. My salesman said it was because of the high amount of yellow tint in that color. 

Honestly 75% of the walls, doors and trim in the house I own is painted with Quali Kote and I would do it again. 

This is the first time I have heard the product mentioned here and thought it was a regional product just in my area. I guess it makes it to Canada as well.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Canadian dollars are equivalent to USD so $25 is a little high for the product


----------



## Toronto Painters (Nov 11, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> Canadian dollars are equivalent to USD so $25 is a little high for the product


Our Canadian Dollar may be on par with the U.S. green back, but our prices are still 20% higher on average across the boards for the same paint!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i get promar zero for around $21/gal


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> i get promar zero for around $21/gal


 If its promar "zero" you should be getting it for nothing.:blink:


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I ended up switching to Dulux paint. The prices are much better. I'm pretty sure I could get better prices if I haggled the Dulux rep but not sure I want to do that at this point in time. I don't like haggling people on prices.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I used Qkote flat in my sisters basement to spruce it up for sale. It went on a lot like PM400. Covered about the same. I just tried Masterhide flat for the first time in a big law office building I'm doing. The flat extra white covered much better than 400 on the ceilings. I figured on two coats and there was a lot more new wallboard than I anticipated. The ended up re rocking most of the ceilings etc. The Masterhide says it's self priming on wallboard so what the heck. Instead of an extra coat of pva, I did two coats MH right on it. I think it looks great. A lot of the walls were old plaster with new spackle everywhere plus all the new wallboard. I'm putting two coats of a Ben Moore Carrington Beige match right on it. I can't believe how well master hide covers. It is a cheap chalky paint but the job is specified for flat. Imo all flats look and burnish the same when they are done.


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> i get promar zero for around $21/gal


Same here for eggshell, $15 for flat


----------



## Paint expert (Jul 25, 2013)

Westview said:


> What do you think about Quali Kote by Sherwin Williams? I'm looking for a cheap paint for projects that aren't high end. SW rep told me it is the same stuff as BM spec. I get Quali Kote for $25 a gallon here in Ontario Canada. I would love to use promar 200 but it's $30 per gallon. It would be nice to have a decent paint at $20 gallon.
> 
> I called Dulux paint to see if they would beat SW prices and they said they could sell me there Ultra product for less the $25.



You need to speak with your SW rep. I also live in Ontario and I pay a significant amount less for the promar 200. Reps categorize your business into different annual sales brackets and then give prices accordingly. You should tell your rep that your are actively pricing larger jobs and are competing against the larger companies like greenfield or decoral. Reps do not always know that a company doing 1 million in sales actually prices to do 5 or 6. The promar 200 should be a couple dollars under 20. 

Dulux is the same the life master 0 voc paint is said to be of higher quality however it does not warrant 4-6 dollars more than the promar200 especially when specs call for either or. Dulux can be more competitive because they would not be used if they weren't. It is up to you to negotiate the best price.

The quali kote can be down around 15 dollars for an eggshell even less for flat.


----------



## Dkon7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Paint expert said:


> Reps categorize your business into different annual sales brackets and then give prices accordingly.


Exactly right but its no secret, and certainly not exclusive to SW. Some businesses call it a customer loyalty program. Others call it a contractor rewards program. The box stores call it gold-silver-bronze discount program. But in the end, its weighted on sales and repeat business.

Just like the GC that awards you all 50 of his houses to paint. You earned a place in his business by being fair with him and charging him a little less than if you only had one house to paint. It works the same in the paint store. The guy that buys $50,000 a year from a paint store should expect to buy paint for less than the guy that buys $500.

No matter which side of the paint counter you stand on, customer loyalty makes a difference. By all means, talk to your rep or store manager. Be reasonable in your expectations cause your not going to buy Aura or Duration for the price of Wal-Marts Best. But expect your rep/manager to be fair as well and if you have a concern, don't keep it to yourself.


----------

